

MY WEBSPOT – access to unlimited mobile internet in 4G everywhere in Europe - MY_WEBSPOT
http://my-webspot.com

======
Gys
Most providers in most European countries sell pre-paid sim cards for data. In
general something like Euro 10 for one Gig.

Personally I like a fee per bundle more then a fee per day. Some days I only
briefly check my email, the next day something happens and I have to work
extensively.

I came across this very informative website: [http://prepaid-data-sim-
card.wikia.com/wiki/](http://prepaid-data-sim-card.wikia.com/wiki/)

------
amazon_not
What a load of bullshit. Not only is it expensive compared to local prepaid
data SIMs, they flat out lie in their marketing.

Unlimited turn out not to be unlimited, but limited to 10 GB per month.

Coverage map show Russia, but small print says does not cover Russia.

DIAF

